# Grashopper moved to London



## redfalo (25 Oct 2009)

Hi there,
me and my Grashopper fx just moved from Germany to London (mainly at the Regents canal). Today I did my first ride in town. Well, it´s different . But I´m determined getting sed to it. I´m looking forward doing some joint tours and getting some advice regarding nice trips in and around London. 
Cheers 
Olaf


----------



## ufkacbln (25 Oct 2009)

Welcome - first thing you "need" for local advice and help ....London Cycling Campaign


----------



## arallsopp (26 Oct 2009)

Welcome. I do a cross town commute weekly on a Streetmachine, and (provided you've got a decent mirror) find it much easier than riding an upright. I'm sure you'll get the hang of it. We drive on the left, if that helps 

There are some lovely rides from London, particularly on Fridays, around the full moon


----------



## redfalo (29 Oct 2009)

arallsopp said:


> We drive on the left, if that helps


oh really? This explains a lot 




arallsopp said:


> There are some lovely rides from London, particularly on Fridays, around the full moon



I can imange. Yesterday evening, I did my first night ride - crossing tower bridge (northbound) that was a great experience. 

Unfortunatley I have to store the bike on my balcony on the 3rd floor, and the stairways are quite narrow. So I won´t use the Grashopper for everyday purposes. Just ordered a Brompton for that. 
Cheers 
Olaf


----------



## redfalo (29 Oct 2009)

arallsopp said:


> There are some lovely rides from London, particularly on Fridays, around the full moon



Oh boy, I had a hard time understanding what you really mean. 

Those FNRttC sound intersting. Are you guys usually doing both ways on your bikes? What´s the average milage - and how long does it take you? 
AND: are there some less demanding rides for a start?


----------



## arallsopp (29 Oct 2009)

redfalo said:


> Those FNRttC sound intersting. Are you guys usually doing both ways on your bikes? What´s the average milage - and how long does it take you?
> AND: are there some less demanding rides for a start?



There's a small group of idiots that regularly go both ways, but a single direction is more than sufficient for starters. Distance varies between 55 and 80 odd miles, but it almost always takes 8 hours (including an hour in a cafe half way down). Nice social pace.


----------



## redfalo (31 Oct 2009)

I´ll definetely take part sometime. But for a start I´d rather enjoy the beautiful english contryside in the day time :-)


----------



## arallsopp (26 Sep 2010)

redfalo said:


> But for a _start_ I´d rather enjoy the beautiful english contryside in the day time :-)



..and now? 

We'll miss you on the October/ November rides. Be good.


----------

